# SKY F1 channels now live



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

408 - f1 hd

459 - f1


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Any chance it's being broadcast on Virgin?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Shame really I will not watch all F1 races this season ... I will not support Murdoch BskyB with my money ...


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Tips said:


> Any chance it's being broadcast on Virgin?


https://my.virginmedia.com/customer-news/articles/F1announcement.html


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Alzak said:


> Shame really I will not watch all F1 races this season ... I will not support Murdoch BskyB with my money ...


With you there buddy.

I'm hoping the 'in laws' will let me set up their Sky Go and I can then stream from the laptop to the TV!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

you can't get it on it's own with virgin.... has to be part of the whole sports package... just another f*****g con..


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> you can't get it on it's own with virgin.... has to be part of the whole sports package... just another f*****g con..


Not good. Just called Sky and again they dont want to know unless I pay £40 ish a month for crap I'll never watch.

Can you do like me and use Sky Go from a family member?

Figuring out how it works atm.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Arggggh - at least I can spend more time detailing my car on sunday afternoons from now on - ho hum.

F1 I will miss you, Rupert you can do one.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Tips said:


> Arggggh - at least I can spend more time detailing my car on sunday afternoons from now on - ho hum.
> 
> F1 I will miss you, Rupert you can do one.


Couldn't agree more, its a 'principle' thing here.

We has 'Sly' years ago and wrote to them 3 times to cease it, (sold a house and there was a period before we bought a new one). They kept taking payment month after month after month and carried on even when we sent a letter to them recorded delivery and proved they'd received it. Never got our money back.

I love F1 and the last couple of seasons on the BBC were the best ever, but I will not give a penny to that shark. I'll just have to see if its on the radio or watch the highlights on the BBC later if I can't use someone elses 'Go'.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Is this going be go onto skygo as it doesn't yet appear


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Boo hiss - skygo was my little 'ace up the sleeve'

Oh well another sport goes down the drain for me like international cricket, world heavyweight boxing, grand slam tennis etc

Really gutted I won't be watching F1 live, I'll catch up on the late night bbc highlights - if I can be bothered after knowing the race results BLAH.


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

The BBC offering seems fine - Ben Edwards commentating in F1 is long overdue in my view.

Can't see the point in paying £360 a year just to watch 10 races live via Sky. They can go over the top with their sports coverage for people who have way too much time on their hands. Look at their adverts (loans, personal injury claims, etc.) and you see their audience demographic.

That said if anyone is thinking about getting it:

http://www.topcashback.co.uk/sky-digital/


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tips said:


> Boo hiss - skygo was my little 'ace up the sleeve'
> 
> Oh well another sport goes down the drain for me like international cricket, world heavyweight boxing, grand slam tennis etc
> 
> Really gutted I won't be watching F1 live, I'll catch up on the late night bbc highlights - if I can be bothered after knowing the race results BLAH.


I agree... doubt I'll miss it to be honest... just have to hope that MotoGP will never be on their greed radar.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

BTW on virgin it's channel 516


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Roll on Friday, Its nice to see a little pre season hype for a change. Must say they have at least put in some effort.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Not available in HD on Virgin!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

£50.00 cash back don't seem too bad if you upgrade to Sky HD which is another £10.00 per month.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Got a little bored watching the so called engineers walking fast around a half build Williams F1 car last night. 

Only good news is the wife liked it even less lol


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Got a little bored watching the so called engineers walking fast around a half build Williams F1 car last night.
> 
> Only good news is the wife liked it even less lol


:lol: I've seen that about 3 times too, keep checking the channel ready


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

PG Monkey said:


> Can't see the point in paying £360 a year just to watch 10 races live via Sky.


Sky are showing every race live. The BBC are just showing 10 of them live as well and extended highlights of the others.

But i would have been loathe to pay extra for the F1 but im lucky as i have the HD package and everything except sports.

However i would have paid it if i had to. I have to pay the Beeb for a TV licence anyway so it's no different in my opinion. It still goes in some corporate coffers at the end of the day.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

No point cutting your nose off to spite your face, Murdoch is rich beyond rich and isn't really going to care if a few people refuse to sign up... They're the ones missing out on a sport they love....

I love F1 way to much to go without the ability to watch it live, literally can't wait for this season to start now - It's going to be a cracker!

Best part is for my 30th this year the Mrs and family have paid for me and my mate to go to Silverstone all paid for, camping Thursday night through to Monday morning with platinum passes in the Village B complex so nice covered grandstand if it should rain... 

Can't frickin' wait now!!!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Just took the plunge for another 10.25 a month. Not too bad as get £50.50 cashback and £50 M&S voucher.


----------



## Murzo (Aug 11, 2008)

Where is that offer available?


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I get all the sports channels, all the movie channels and the F1 channel for £3 a month via my p.c, well any wireless enabled in the house and no buffering :thumb: the best bit, sky don't get any of the money. Get Every football game, even on Saturdays :thumb::thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

geoff.mac said:


> I get all the sports channels, all the movie channels and the F1 channel for £3 a month via my p.c, well any wireless enabled in the house and no buffering :thumb: the best bit, sky don't get any of the money. Get Every football game, even on Saturdays :thumb::thumb:


You had the Cable Guy round? :lol:


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Murzo said:


> Where is that offer available?


http://www.topcashback.co.uk/sky-digital/

Or for existing customers:

http://www.topcashback.co.uk/sky-digital-upgrades/


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

geoff.mac said:


> I get all the sports channels, all the movie channels and the F1 channel for £3 a month via my p.c, well any wireless enabled in the house and no buffering :thumb: the best bit, sky don't get any of the money. Get Every football game, even on Saturdays :thumb::thumb:


How does this work?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Loving the F1 Channel today, just very relaxed and Natalie Pinkham is a Fox.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm sure it will be better on race day but it was a bit too "eurosport" for me today.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Deano said:


> I'm sure it will be better on race day but it was a bit too "eurosport" for me today.


Found it the same as you Deano, it just didn't seem to flow. I much prefer the BBC coverage and the 'banter' the presenters have. Like you say it should be better on race day, I just found it a bit flat.

Best result for Pole though IMO :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I get all the sky sports and normal sky channels for free 

I enjoyed the qualifying but think there are some issues with the coverage, but being the first coverage of the 1st race, I don't think it is too much of an issue.
The main issue I find is Damon hill has no charisma and does not do the job of replacing coulthard.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought it was quite good coverage wise but the team wasn't great IMO. Anthony Davidson was good, but that bird in the 'skypad' just didn't fit in again IMO. David croft although quite good got a little too excited in some places and the bloke who partners Damon Hill i didn't particularly like. With respect to Hill, haven't made up my mind on him yet, Martin Brundle and Ted Kravitz as usual spot on.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm glad i watched it on BBC2


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Watched the race this morning, went ok streaming but found it quite flat otherwise. There were lots of commentating mistakes - wrong team members in the pits etc, and it was no way near as good as the BBC. 

I'll be watching the other races on Sky Go wherever I have to, but on the Beeb whenever possible as its definately the best IMO.

Anyone agree?


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> How does this work?


Its via a site based in sweden I think they are, its invite only, if your interested send me a pm with your email and I'll send it through as an invite for you, Its £3 a month and no contract, so if there's nothing on you don't want to watch don't pay for that month :thumb: The sites called virtual season but I doubt you'll see much if you look at it as its an invite only


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Sky need to replace Damon Hill. He has as much personality as the computer screen that we are viewing. Can't wait to see Eddie Jordan & co on BBC2.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Seen a bit of it on my mums sky, very poor and the 3 presenters is a carbon copy of BBC Not long till the touring cars start thankfully.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

gherkin said:


> I thought it was quite good coverage wise but the team wasn't great IMO. Anthony Davidson was good, but that bird in the 'skypad' just didn't fit in again IMO. David croft although quite good got a little too excited in some places and the bloke who partners Damon Hill i didn't particularly like. With respect to Hill, haven't made up my mind on him yet, Martin Brundle and Ted Kravitz as usual spot on.


Im pretty much in agreement with you there. I think David Croft settled down half way through after getting far to over excited but David Coulthard was always going to be a hard one to beat alongside Martin.

Martins comment about Lewis being in a hurry to get back and see Nicole was spot on:lol:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

On thing that was streaks ahead of the BBC was the Picture quality and 5.1 sound. It should be better and it was. :thumb: Sky.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

From what people are saying and the coverage I watched today on the BBC I think the Sky/BBC deal has ruined it for both. In my opinion the coverage on the BBC last year was really good both the race coverage and commentry and the tech/documentary side of things. Now the team has effetivily been split both have lost out.

Todays BBC coverage wasn't too bad. It was a bit chopped about and I did miss the grid walk with Brundle and the tech documentary sections and the stuff like when they went jet sking with Button and hamilton etc. Maybe this sort of content will be included on the live shows, lets hope so as I find the behind the scenes stuff really interesting!


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> From what people are saying and the coverage I watched today on the BBC I think the Sky/BBC deal have ruined it for both. In my opinion the coverage on the BBC last year was really good both the race coverage and commentry and the tech/documentary side of things. Now the team has effetivily been split both have lost out.
> 
> Todays BBC coverage wasn't too bad. It was a bit chopped about and I did miss the grid walk with Brundle and the tech documentary sections and the stuff like when they went jet sking with Button and hamilton etc. Maybe this sort of content will be included on the live shows, lets hope so as I find the behind the sceens stuff really interesting!


Fully agree with you there. It was working well at the BBC and they had a decent 'product'. Unless you have the same people at Sky it just won't feel the same. Glad I never paid for Sky :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I liked the Bbc coverage, the highlights were better than watching all of it. I did miss the grid walk, I guess they should get coulthard to do it


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

^^^^^^^^
I agree!:thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

BBCs coverage was a bit chopped. I can honestly say I didn't miss Brundle at all and Ben Edwards was excellent and has a great commentary voice. Will miss him on the BTCC though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I watched the race on SKY... can't say I was impressed... not annoyed either, except with that screaming girly like commentator... 

Build up was very SKY... long and painful in places, but some nice stuff in between...

Not sure what the point of Georgie is yet, except to look :argie:... 

I would have expected a bit more with 300 + millions being spent and 120 team leaders/management looking after it....

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> From what people are saying and the coverage I watched today on the BBC I think the Sky/BBC deal has ruined it for both. In my opinion the coverage on the BBC last year was really good both the race coverage and commentry and the tech/documentary side of things. Now the team has effetivily been split both have lost out.
> 
> Todays BBC coverage wasn't too bad. It was a bit chopped about and I did miss the grid walk with Brundle and the tech documentary sections and the stuff like when they went jet sking with Button and hamilton etc. Maybe this sort of content will be included on the live shows, lets hope so as I find the behind the scenes stuff really interesting!


Have to agree with that as well


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

So as a BBC viewer that currently doesn't have SKY, has no interest in watching pointless football matches and would only consider getting SKY for HD movies and F1.

Would you consider the SKY coverage to be worth teh £50 a month it would cost me to take up SKY?

Also,

Is the F1/F1HD channel(s) going to be free for good or will they go into the Sports package next year costing more?


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Is the F1 channel free to all Sky subscribers without the Sports Package?


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> So as a BBC viewer that currently doesn't have SKY, has no interest in watching pointless football matches and would only consider getting SKY for HD movies and F1.
> 
> Would you consider the SKY coverage to be worth teh £50 a month it would cost me to take up SKY?


To be honest, no. I already had a Sky HD subscription so didn't have to pay any extra watch Sky F1 HD. I don't have the sport pack and have no interest in watching football, cricket, WWE, arm wrestling, trampolining or any other sporty guff. If Sky decide to charge extra for the channel next year, I won't be paying.

My review of the Sky F1 experience:

I thought the race coverage was good. Brundle and Croft were good together (although I preferred Brundle and DC). Ted Kravitz is a valuable addition to the Sky Team too (although he is much more at home discussing tyre degradation than he is making small talk with Lenny Kravitz).

Georgie Thompson, the other guy and the whole SkyPad thing were a complete waste of time for me. Georgie's nodding along to the other guy's analysis was cringe-worthy. As was her interview with JB whilst wearing a leather catsuit (or whatever it was) the week before the race. The touchscreen nonsense is crap too.

Simon Lazonby is not as natural or as comfortable to watch as Jake Humphrey and Damon Hill is better being interviewed than he is asking the questions. He doesn't spout shyte like Eddie Jordan, but there is a notable lack of humour.

On the whole, I preferred the BBC coverage.

Some of the filler on the channel is decent enough (the F1 Legends interviews with Steve Ryder are worth watching), but much of it is awful.

Early days yet... we'll see how things evolve


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> So as a BBC viewer that currently doesn't have SKY, has no interest in watching pointless football matches and would only consider getting SKY for HD movies and F1.
> 
> *Would you consider the SKY coverage to be worth teh £50 a month it would cost me to take up SKY?*
> 
> ...


Not a chance. Get a friend that has Sky give you an account and login details and watch it on 'Go' :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Scotty B said:


> Is the F1 channel free to all Sky subscribers without the Sports Package?


Only if you have the HD pack


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I enjoyed the whole weekend with Sky. Interesting having it on Friday night while the crew were still working BBC never put enough effort in IMO, But i did miss Jake, Eddie and David though.

I hope the real set urns up for the Sky Pad next race... loooks like the budget ran dry for that studio......


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

So F1 moved to SKY? I'm missing the BBC coverage. No SKY here and the Dutch broadcaster is very annoying to watch, a commercial every 10 mins. So not going to see much of F1 this season I think.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

NL-J said:


> So F1 moved to SKY? I'm missing the BBC coverage. No SKY here and the Dutch broadcaster is very annoying to watch, a commercial every 10 mins. So not going to see much of F1 this season I think.


Got any friends in the UK with Sky that could let you use their 'Go' perhaps bud?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I only have council telly here in uk I use www.livetv.ru/en for sports if you don't mind Russian commentary. Sometimes you'll get english commentary on some streams


----------

